# CD/DVD drive on iMac Power PC G4



## majo (Apr 22, 2011)

The cd/dvd drive on my iMac Power Pc G4 800 Mhz is not responding when I put CD/DVD in. I recently downloaded OS X 10.4.11. I don't know if that had an effect on the function of the drive. Can anyone help?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You have tried different CD/DVDs?

You shouldn't be downloading copies os OS X. If it's just that DVD could be a bad copy or it could be drive failing.

Hard to say without more info/tests?

Does the drive appear under CD Burning section of Apple System Profiler?


----------



## majo (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, I didn't download from cd but from official apple online software update. Drive Burner appears in system profiler like this:
TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R1312:

Firmware Revision: 1A06
Interconnect: ATAPI
Burn Support: Yes (Apple Shipped/Supported)
Cache: 2048 KB
Reads DVD: Yes
CD-Write: -R, -RW
Burn Underrun Protection CD: Yes
Write Strategies: CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw
Media: No


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you hear the drive seeking when you insert a disc? (hear any noise at all near drive, head moving, spinning, etc)


----------



## majo (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't hear any sound.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

A couple of questions:

1) You have tried with several different CD/DVDs?
2) What is your exact Mac model? (Under Hardware section of Apple System Profiler, look at Model Identifier)
3) Do you have the original OS X CDs that came with that computer?

You could download the appropriate Apple Hardware Test CD and try running that. http://www.info.apple.com/support/aht.html
(If you have access to another computer to burn the CD)


----------



## majo (Apr 22, 2011)

1. Have tried several CD/DVDs
2.Hardware Overview:

Machine Name: iMac
Machine Model: PowerMac4,2
CPU Type: PowerPC G4 (2.1)
Number Of CPUs: 1
CPU Speed: 800 MHz
L2 Cache (per CPU): 256 KB
Memory: 256 MB
Bus Speed: 100 MHz
Boot ROM Version: 4.5.0f4
Serial Number: QT313040P19

3. Don't have CDs
Will try to download the hardware test.
Thanks


----------



## majo (Apr 22, 2011)

All good, CD drive working again. :up:
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

majo said:


> All good, CD drive working again. :up:
> Thanks for your help!


Hopefully it continues to work.
I have an Intel iMac that has a failing drive and sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.

If it gets to the point that it doesn't work it probably easier just to get an external USB DVD burner. (aprox $40)

*Edit: *If you have another Mac in the house you can also use the built in CD/DVD sharing feature.


----------



## majo (Apr 22, 2011)

You were right, it stopped working again. Just got a Samsung Cd drive, will try that.
Thanks


----------



## kreiff (Mar 23, 2011)

The burner in my Macbook pro recently died too...I don't know what it is with mac cd/dvd drives...I haven't had any problems with my Dell cd/dvd burner and it's a year older!...

Definitely worth getting an external CD/DVD burner. In the end, that's what I ended up doing. I just use the drive so seldom as it is it didn't make sense to invest in an internal one.

Best of luck with the new Samsung drive!


----------



## majo (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks, Samsung slim external drive works fine.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

kreiff said:


> The burner in my Macbook pro recently died too...I don't know what it is with mac cd/dvd drives...I haven't had any problems with my Dell cd/dvd burner and it's a year older!...


I think its just random.

I've had various optical drives fail from different vendors. My current 24" iMac optical drive has been working fine for 3+ years
and that includes ripping over 500 DVDs.

So you just never know.


----------



## Riz34 (May 22, 2011)

majo said:


> The cd/dvd drive on my iMac Power Pc G4 800 Mhz is not responding when I put CD/DVD in. I recently downloaded OS X 10.4.11. I don't know if that had an effect on the function of the drive. Can anyone help?


I have a 2003 iMac - dvd player opens and closes when I ask it to, but always says there is no dvd or cd in the drive. I installed an external Samsung slim dvd/cd drive/burner, same as Majo - it plays dvd's and cd's (although it plays the dvd's jerky) - I want my old dvd drive to work again - I need to burn dvd's from iMovie. OR, I'd like to completely disable the internal dvd drive, and default to my external Samsung. HELP!!!! I have two movies I need to burn, and another nearly complete!


----------

